

Hackers find serious problems in California voting machines - andres
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/33137/118/

======
ivankirigin
Pencil and paper are a clear solution. But that doesn't involve wasting a
great deal of money and promising control. Lots of folks are pretty paranoid
about fixed elections. I try not to attribute something to malice which could
easily be incompetence. <http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Robert_J._Hanlon>

